# Ausgänge der Wago funktionieren nicht mehr



## Reto Hasler (3 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit mit einer Wago 750-841 beschäftigt.

Gestern Abend hatte ich folgendes Problem.

Die Ausgänge wurden Softwaremässig angesteuert, schalteten jedoch nicht (Digitale Realaiskarte). Stunden früher hat dasselbe Projekt ohne Probleme seinen Dienst erfüllt. 
Um den Fehler zu suchen habe ich anschliessend ein neus leeres Projekt erstellt und darin nur einen einzigen Ausgang angesteuert. Leider blieb auch dieser Versuch ohne Erfolg.

Schlussendlich, nach mehrmaligem Formatieren und Zurücksetzen des Wago-Controllers, funktionierte das genau gleiche Projekt wieder. 

Dazwischen wurden jediglich andere Programme, testeweise, geladen und wieder gelöscht.

Hatte jemand von euch schonmal die gleichen Probleme mit der Wago oder weiss jemand woran es liegen könnte?

Da die Wago bei uns für eine HLK- Steuerung verwendet werden soll, sind wir uns ernsthaft am überlegen, ob wir eine Alternative suchen müssen, da wir nach einer Programmänderung nicht garantieren können, dass die Wago noch funktionieren wird.


----------



## /*Matthias*/ (3 Juli 2008)

Hängt der Controller an einem Bus-System?


----------



## trinitaucher (3 Juli 2008)

/*Matthias*/ schrieb:


> Hängt der Controller an einem Bus-System?


Der 841er ist ein Ethernet-Controller.

@Reto:
Poste doch mal deine E/A-Konfiguration.


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (4 Juli 2008)

*Ausgänge funktionieren nicht richtig*

Hallo !

Ich hatte das Problem schon mal, nach langem Suchen habe ich rausgefunden, dass es an der Spannungsversorgung lag. Statt 24V hatte ich nur noch 16-18V, was an einem defekten Netzteil lag. 

Netzteil gewechselt und schon gings wieder. Muss bei Dir nicht so sein, kann aber. 

Viel Glück. Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Reto Hasler (4 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Erstmals danke für eure Antworten.


@trinitaucher



> Poste doch mal deine E/A-Konfiguration.


 
Da dies mein erstes Projekt ist, kann es durchaus sein, dass ich etwas in der Hardware-Konfiguration verhauen habe...


```
K-Bus[FIX]
 0750-0461/0003-0000 2 AI PT100/RTD/ADJUSTABLE[VAR]
  PT_100_ug1 AT %IW0: WORD; (* Ch_1 Input word *) [CHANNEL (I)]
  PT_100_ug2 AT %IW1: WORD; (* Ch_2 Input word *) [CHANNEL (I)]
 0750-0513 2 DO 250V AC 2.0A Rel 2NO (PotFree)[VAR]
  A0_0 AT %QX0.0: BOOL; (* Ch_1 Digital output *) [CHANNEL (Q)]
  A0_1 AT %QX0.1: BOOL; (* Ch_2 Digital output *) [CHANNEL (Q)]
 0750-0513 2 DO 250V AC 2.0A Rel 2NO (PotFree)[VAR]
  A1_0 AT %QX0.2: BOOL; (* Ch_1 Digital output *) [CHANNEL (Q)]
  A1_1 AT %QX0.3: BOOL; (* Ch_2 Digital output *) [CHANNEL (Q)]
 0750-0513 2 DO 250V AC 2.0A Rel 2NO (PotFree)[VAR]
  A2_0 AT %QX0.4: BOOL; (* Ch_1 Digital output *) [CHANNEL (Q)]
  A2_1 AT %QX0.5: BOOL; (* Ch_2 Digital output *) [CHANNEL (Q)]
 0750-0513 2 DO 250V AC 2.0A Rel 2NO (PotFree)[VAR]
  A3_0 AT %QX0.6: BOOL; (* Ch_1 Digital output *) [CHANNEL (Q)]
  A3_1 AT %QX0.7: BOOL; (* Ch_2 Digital output *) [CHANNEL (Q)]
 0750-0513 2 DO 250V AC 2.0A Rel 2NO (PotFree)[VAR] 
  A4_0 AT %QX0.8: BOOL; (* Ch_1 Digital output *) [CHANNEL (Q)]
  A4_1 AT %QX0.9: BOOL; (* Ch_2 Digital output *) [CHANNEL (Q)] 
 0750-0513 2 DO 250V AC 2.0A Rel 2NO (PotFree)[VAR]
  A5_0 AT %QX0.10: BOOL; (* Ch_1 Digital output *) [CHANNEL (Q)]
  A5_1 AT %QX0.11: BOOL; (* Ch_2 Digital output *) [CHANNEL (Q)]
 0750-0513 2 DO 250V AC 2.0A Rel 2NO (PotFree)[VAR]
  A6_0 AT %QX0.12: BOOL; (* Ch_1 Digital output *) [CHANNEL (Q)]
  A6_1 AT %QX0.13: BOOL; (* Ch_2 Digital output *) [CHANNEL (Q)]
Fieldbus variables[FIX]
```
 

@SPS-Fuzzi



> Ich hatte das Problem schon mal, nach langem Suchen habe ich rausgefunden, dass es an der Spannungsversorgung lag. Statt 24V hatte ich nur noch 16-18V, was an einem defekten Netzteil lag.


 
Habe die Spannung überprüft und dabei 24V erhalten. Ich denke daher weniger, dass dies die Ursache für das Fehlverhalten der Wago ist.


----------



## /*Matthias*/ (4 Juli 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Der 841er ist ein Ethernet-Controller.


 
Ich finde mittlerweile darf man auch das Ethernet als Bus bezeichnen...siehe EtherCAT, Powerlink etc.

Gut, dann formuliere ich meine Frage etwas anders:
Benutzt du die Ethernet-Schnittstelle nur zum Programmieren oder ist dein Controller mit weiteren Stationen verbunden, die eventuell in deine Ausgangsadressen schreiben?

Edit:

Hast du als erstes die Pt100 Klemme angeordnet? Die besitzt keine Leistungskontake und die nachfolgenden Ausgangsklemmen können nicht schalten, wenn du keine Potentialeinspeiseklemme gesetzt hast.


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Juli 2008)

/*Matthias*/ schrieb:


> Ich finde mittlerweile darf man auch das Ethernet als Bus bezeichnen...siehe EtherCAT, Powerlink etc.


Schon klar, aber der 841er ist ein Standard-Ethernet-Controller. Kein Profinet, Powerlink oder ähnliches.

Ich tippe auch mal auf die Reihenfolge der Klemmen.
Wie Matthias schon richtig angemerkt hat, kann es sein, dass die PT100-Klemmen die Powerkontakte nicht durchschleifen. Ich meine bei den 750-461 ist das so.
Wenn dem so sein sollte, steck die Klemmen einfach im Aufbau nach hinten.


----------



## eNDe (4 Juli 2008)

*Ausgänge schalten nicht mehr*

Hallo,
dein Problem hat folgende Ursache:
Du überträgst kleine Änderungen in die CPU ohne vorher "Projekt"--> "Alles bereinigen" aufzurufen. 
Die Folge: 
Das Programm in der CPU wird immer chaotischer abgelegt bis es schließlich zu deinem Problem kommt (Programm läuft ordentlich aber die Ausgänge schalten nicht mehr).
Abhilfe: 
Vor jeder Übertragung einer Programmänderung "Alles bereinigen" aufrufen und dann über online-->einloggen das "neue" Programm übertragen. 
Falls es aber doch noch mal zum versagen der Ausgänge kommen sollte (wird es aber nicht nach "Alles bereinigen") mach Folgendes:
Ressourcen-->PLC-Browser-->format-->ENTER (USER-LED leuchtet ca 3-4 Sekunden). 
Danach
Ressourcen-->PLC-Browser-->extract-->ENTER (USER-LED leuchtet ca 45 Sekunden).
Danach 
"Alles bereinigen" und über online-->einloggen das Programm neu in die CPU laden. 
Viel Erfolg
eNDe


----------



## MSB (4 Juli 2008)

@Matthias + Trinitaucher
Nur der technischen Vollständigkeit halber,
die PT100 Klemme -461, hat keine Leistungspins, die Relais-Ausgangskarten aber auch nicht.
Abgesehen davon würde das für den Fall das ihr recht habt schon mechanisch nicht gehen.

Insofern ist die Anordnung in diesem speziellen Fall absolut egal.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## /*Matthias*/ (5 Juli 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> @Matthias +
> die PT100 Klemme -461, hat keine Leistungspins, die Relais-Ausgangskarten aber auch nicht.


 
das ist nicht ganz richtig. Die Standard Ausgangsklemme besitzt einen Leistungskontakt für das Erdpotenzial und die Variante 750-513/000-001 hat keine Leistungskontakte.


----------



## Reto Hasler (6 Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Sorry dass ich mich nicht früher melden konnte.



> Gut, dann formuliere ich meine Frage etwas anders:
> Benutzt du die Ethernet-Schnittstelle nur zum Programmieren oder ist dein Controller mit weiteren Stationen verbunden, die eventuell in deine Ausgangsadressen schreiben?



Zwar werden Daten von einem anderen Controller über Ethernet gelesen, aber in der betreffenden Wago wird nichts über das Netzwerk geschrieben.




> Ich tippe auch mal auf die Reihenfolge der Klemmen.



Also bislang haben die Ausgangskarten immer geschalten, daher vermute ich, dass dies nicht die Ursache ist. Zugegeben, es ist Mühsam die Karten in dieser Reihenfolge zu stecken, aber da ich irgendwo gelesen habe, analoge Karten kommen zuerst, habe ich dies übernommen. Scheinbar war dies eine Fehlinformation. 




> Du überträgst kleine Änderungen in die CPU ohne vorher "Projekt"--> "Alles bereinigen" aufzurufen.



Soll man also vor jeder Änderung "alles bereinigen"



> Ressourcen-->PLC-Browser-->format-->ENTER (USER-LED leuchtet ca 3-4 Sekunden).
> Danach
> Ressourcen-->PLC-Browser-->extract-->ENTER (USER-LED leuchtet ca 45 Sekunden).
> Danach
> "Alles bereinigen" und über online-->einloggen das Programm neu in die CPU laden.



Nach mehrmaliger Durchführung funktionierte es dann auch wieder so. 


Also schliesse ich daraus dass man auch kleine Änderungen mit "alles Bereinigen" übertragen soll? Wenn man dadurch solche unangenehmen "Nebenwirkungen" aus dem Weg gehen kann, hat sich das Problemm bereits gelöst und die Wago wird daher weiterhin seinen Dienst erfüllen.


----------



## wonderfulworld (22 Juli 2008)

Servus,

ich hatte das selbe Problem mit meiner Beckhoff-Steuerung BC9100. Ich hatte zuerst ein Projekt mit mehreren digitalen Ein- und Ausgängen am Laufen. Weil ich etwas ausprobieren wollte, habe ich den BC abgeklemmt und an eine Dimmerklemme KL2751 angeklemmt. Der BC funktionierte einwandfrei. 
Dannach wollte ich das den BC wieder an die ersten Klemmen anklemmen. Dabei erkannte der BC die Ausgänge nicht mehr, obwohl das Programm einwandfrei lief.
Erst nach dem ich eine neue Zuordnung erzeugt, die Konfiguration überprüft und aktiviert hatte, funktionierten die Ausgänge. 

Jetzt ist mir nur nicht klar, warum ich die Konfiguartion neu aktivieren musste. Die sollte doch eigentlich auch im Bootprojekt (das ich schon vorher erstellt hatte) hinterlegt sein, oder?

lg wonderfulworld


----------

